# Which type of horse do you like the best ?



## Jumberlina

WHICH TYPE OF HORSE DO YOU LIKE THE BEST? :thumbup:
EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN OPINION SO WHICH WOULD YOU SAY


----------



## Argent

I absolutely adore Gypsy Cobs and Norwegian Fjords - I hope to have one of each when I can afford it


----------



## Valanita

I love cobs as well, particularly Welsh section D's. Lippizaners are lovely & I also love to look at Arabs & Andalusians, they are gorgeous, but I wouldn't want to own one.
But to own, deffinately a Welsh cob.:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004

Hanoverian no doubt! Cannot think of a better horse to ride but also a stunning one in the looks department imo.


----------



## Zayna

My dream horse would be an arabian.. without a doubt.

If I was ever lucky enough to have 2 horses I would probably get a heavy cob type as my 2nd horse. Be nice to have 2 so different!


----------



## Acacia86

Shires, Clydesdales, Suffolk Punches etc........any heavy horse :thumbup: Just love them. 

But also i like Cobs of any kind, Gypsy Vanners, Andalucians, Cleveland Bays.....

I also like the Caspian Pony, they are such little beauties!!

To be perfectly honest i love all horses.....in everyway!! :thumbup:


----------



## Redlouie

Irish Draught, if I can ever afford A horse that'll be the one for me :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir

Suffolk Punch, Cleveland Bay, Irish Draught, Arabian, Andalusian, Thoroughbred.

I'd like to own ID or IDxTB, CB, Selle Francais or a connemara.


----------



## Jess2308

I bought a friesian cos it was my "dream horse". I never got over the phase i went through as a little girl, dreaming of owning black beauty!

I also love Knabstruppers, American Paints and Trakehners


----------



## Melx

I love Arabs, My first pony was an Arab and love their nature.
My dream horse would be either a Menorcan Throughbred or Fresian! I love the way they hold them selves and the way they move! They are also very intellegent (Not always a good thing)
I have a TB and love hear dearly though :thumbup:


----------



## poshmog

Love Thoroughbreds ,lost our lovely girl to colic aged 24 ,but now have a New Forest ,Welsh sec B and 5 miniature shetlands ,who keep us on our toes !!


----------



## Melx

O and that reminds me.... Love the cute little Fallabellas!!! lol :thumbup:


----------



## shamykebab

Gypsy Vanners and Thoroughbred.

One can but dream... :lol:


----------



## JennyConnor

I have owned an Ex racing TB - he was a gem. I now have a 17hh Hanoverian gelding called Disney who is absolutely stunning.

I like any fine, tall horses:

TBs
Hanoverians
Holstieners
Any Sports Horses
Trakehners
Akhal-Teke
All Warmbloods really 


A Picture of Disney


----------



## shamykebab

Wow he's stunning! And in such good condition!


----------



## JennyConnor

Thank you, I've had him just under a year now  

I've attatched a couple more pics of him through out the time I've had him


----------



## Valanita

He is a lovely horse, Jenny.


----------



## jomac

Hi

I am not a horse person normally but seeing this thread I felt compelled to confess that I would love a Shetland pony with a pigmy goat to keep her company :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja

My old mare was a cleveland bay and I love them but I would also love a coloured, I did have one for a while but had to sell him as I didn't have time to do anything with him and it was a waste him sitting in the field doing nothing. I wouls also love an arab.


----------



## moandben

Gypsy cobs for me ...


----------



## Guest

Arab








Gypsy Vanner








Lusitano

:thumbsup:


----------



## JennyConnor

I like quite highly strung nutters that can be poised at times


----------



## Jhoop

Hi all I hope nobody minds a newbie poking her nose in...My favourite breed is the connemara, my mare is 3/4 Conny and she is the sharpest learner I have ever met, no task is out of her reach and no challenge is too big, all she wants to do is make us both happy and enjoy our time together.

I got Ellie 6 and a half years ago, a broken shell of a pony, beaten daily for shying and generally being a nervous girl, I fell in love with her looks instantly and the first time I rode her I knew I'd never be able to sell her on behalf of my boss who'd rescued her. In a mad dash to rustle up £1500 and a race against the clock (A 7.30pm telephone call was the deadline to beat an awfull rich kid who got whatever she wanted!!!) my grandparents and mother kindly lent me the money and I called in the nick of time...she was mine!

6 and a half years on Ellie is my best friend! we have the most fun together and I would be lost without her, she's such a different person now and she's changed me too, so much so that last year we thought we'd give veteran showing a crack both nervous as hell but got each other through it only to come 1st, win the challenge trophy and qualify for the Olympia regionals...happy days! 

So that is why I feel Connemara's are the best breed...they are your best friend through everything....And she goes like a rocket ship


----------



## mezzer

Heavy horses and Friesians :thumbup:


----------



## Nakeshamoon

Personality wins me over everytime and i think i have fallen in love with a horse/pony from just about every breed/regardless of breed.

But if I HAD to choose totally based on supermodel looks :arf: would be arabian or akhal teke . I pray that in the future when im looking I find a palomino arabianxakhal teke


----------



## Nakeshamoon

Jhoop said:


> Hi all I hope nobody minds a newbie poking her nose in...My favourite breed is the connemara, my mare is 3/4 Conny and she is the sharpest learner I have ever met, no task is out of her reach and no challenge is too big, all she wants to do is make us both happy and enjoy our time together.
> 
> I got Ellie 6 and a half years ago, a broken shell of a pony, beaten daily for shying and generally being a nervous girl, I fell in love with her looks instantly and the first time I rode her I knew I'd never be able to sell her on behalf of my boss who'd rescued her. In a mad dash to rustle up £1500 and a race against the clock (A 7.30pm telephone call was the deadline to beat an awfull rich kid who got whatever she wanted!!!) my grandparents and mother kindly lent me the money and I called in the nick of time...she was mine!
> 
> 6 and a half years on Ellie is my best friend! we have the most fun together and I would be lost without her, she's such a different person now and she's changed me too, so much so that last year we thought we'd give veteran showing a crack both nervous as hell but got each other through it only to come 1st, win the challenge trophy and qualify for the Olympia regionals...happy days!
> 
> So that is why I feel Connemara's are the best breed...they are your best friend through everything....And she goes like a rocket ship


What a nice story 

Yes the connemaras i have known have always been rocket ships, i was actually quite shocked the first time i saw them galloping. Where i use to work was a herd of mixed breeds and we would round them up out the fields and they would gallop back to the stables, i was always shocked by who would be there first, was always the connemaras,dartmoors,and welshes(who where lame!) overtaking the huge TB/warmblood eventer types haa.


----------



## Guest

Jhoop said:


> Hi all I hope nobody minds a newbie poking her nose in...My favourite breed is the connemara, my mare is 3/4 Conny and she is the sharpest learner I have ever met, no task is out of her reach and no challenge is too big, all she wants to do is make us both happy and enjoy our time together.
> 
> I got Ellie 6 and a half years ago, a broken shell of a pony, beaten daily for shying and generally being a nervous girl, I fell in love with her looks instantly and the first time I rode her I knew I'd never be able to sell her on behalf of my boss who'd rescued her. In a mad dash to rustle up £1500 and a race against the clock (A 7.30pm telephone call was the deadline to beat an awfull rich kid who got whatever she wanted!!!) my grandparents and mother kindly lent me the money and I called in the nick of time...she was mine!
> 
> 6 and a half years on Ellie is my best friend! we have the most fun together and I would be lost without her, she's such a different person now and she's changed me too, so much so that last year we thought we'd give veteran showing a crack both nervous as hell but got each other through it only to come 1st, win the challenge trophy and qualify for the Olympia regionals...happy days!
> 
> So that is why I feel Connemara's are the best breed...they are your best friend through everything....And she goes like a rocket ship


Poke your nose in some more Hoop! It was lovely to read that! a happy ending!
DT
Welcome aboard by the way!


----------



## mattstringfellow

Irish Draught x TB Very good for hunting and jumping anything lol.


----------



## Oenoke

Warmbloods, especially Hannoverians.


----------



## pamela Renfrew

My Dream Horse has to be an Arab.... All Black Arab Stallion !!!! Wow what a beaute.... Although I would never want to own an Arab.... My dream almost came true... way back in 1988. I was in Jordan, a guest of the late King Hussein of Jordan (Long Story) and I was taken to visit the Royal Stables and one of the stable lads came out with an absolute stunner, really dark bay Arab Stallion.... Before he could blink, I was on it and shooting off down the track.......So cool........ One of my lifetime memories...... But, in the meantime I will stick with my Lloydy Boy, 15.2hh Irish Pacer x TB.... I love him to bits..... Pamx


----------



## snoopydo

A Big Dozy ''Gypsy Type'' Cob...With Big Hairy Feathers over Hoofs. My Dream.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I love really big heavyweight hunters. Gorgeous animals. And also love Fresians and Shires.


----------



## lymorelynn

Andalusians and Arabs for their looks but imo you can't beat a cheeky New Forest pony :thumbup:


----------



## Wyrd

Breed wise I like Arabs, Appaloosas, Criollos, Welsh Cobs, Paso Finos.

Type wise I like middleweight stock type horses about 14-15hh.


----------



## Kao

A nice little WB pony (which I have).
My favorites are Comtois and Schwarzwalder's


----------



## JennyConnor

Oooh and I would love a Rocky Mountain Horse <3 gorgeously stunning  - See picture!!


----------



## dexter

snoopydo said:


> A Big Dozy ''Gypsy Type'' Cob...With Big Hairy Feathers over Hoofs. My Dream.


lol . steady as a rock . used to ride one in my teenage years.


----------



## animalhealthscience

Jumberlina said:


> WHICH TYPE OF HORSE DO YOU LIKE THE BEST? :thumbup:
> EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN OPINION SO WHICH WOULD YOU SAY


Now a days, Many different types of horses, but there are only three main types of horses: heavy horses, light horses, and ponies horses.I love heavy horses, because The heavy horse looks just as the name implies  heavy. The body is strong with a broad back and rounded withers, which is the spot between the horse's shoulder blades.


----------



## cutekiaro1

If I ever had the money to own my own horse it would have to be an irish Draught or any type of spanish horse, they are stunning and a great ride :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10

Arabian or quarter horse. The lippanzers are stunning but I don't think I'd want to own one. For heavy horses I like percherons. I saw a beautiful breed once doing a riding display I can't remember the name but they were bred from the Conquistador's horses apparently. They had a beautiful gait


----------

